# bite his face off!!!



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

rex doing what he loves best










i have some more pics i will post later but my pc is being dumb


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i think this pic is taken right before he bit down on the sleeve becaue he has preety good full grips


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

rex is already getting so big. looks like he had a blast. this is something else we want to look into for peanut. does it really wear them out?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

heck yes it does!

awesome pics!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

peanut-depeds on the dog really. rex is still usually a crazy puppy when we get home. 

staffy -thanks man, i wish i had a better camera so i could get nice clean shots


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

ahhhh we are having a hard time fully burning off his energy these days so we are looking for outlets to help...its taking hours of playing really hard to almost burn it all off..

more sch pictures??


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow great pics! Looks like hes having a blast


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

rex is such a perfect name for a schutzund dog lol....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Those are great pictures Wayne. So how often do you train? Rex sure looks like he is having a grand time.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

very cool,looks like he is enjoying himself.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

GET EM!! Great pics!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Really good pictures! He's such a beautiful dog. Looks like he's having fun!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pictures! I started my 9 month old pup this Sunday in Schutzhund and she did great. i will have to take pictures of her and post them.

Do you train with a club or is that at your house?


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> ahhhh we are having a hard time fully burning off his energy these days so we are looking for outlets to help...its taking hours of playing really hard to almost burn it all off..
> 
> more sch pictures??


when i was having trouble burning lexis energy i started making her run next to my bike as i rde it does wonders to burn out excess energy


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i train at a club. 
Home
they are a greta group of people. 
mikado- i train twice a week but im thinking about going and checking out a PSA club that is a couple of towns away.. so i may be training 4 to 5 days a week


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

OH F**k YAH REX! BITE HIS FACE OFF!!!!!!!!


----------

